# large pupils



## 12sndsgood (Mar 7, 2012)

Okay. so editing some pics of Casey that I shot saturday, noticing she has very large pupils. im guessing it was due to the room being darker, i usually close the blinds and curtain and keep the lights off so that the light doesnt fight with my flashes it was still daytime so its not like it was super dark, am i making to bid a deal out of closing the curtains and such. is there a way around this. could it be just her because when i shot danielle and her son the week before it wasn't nearly as noticable as it was on casey.




think im just noticing them because her eyes are so light colored they just stand out allot more. 

still would be interested to see what sort of other light or lack of light you guys have going on when your in a studio type setup.


----------



## fokker (Mar 7, 2012)

Never tried it but I've read that you can shine a flashlight at the face of your model before each shot to shrink the pupils down some. Probably easier to just have some lights on though.

It does look weird having ultra large pupils, makes people look like they're on drugs.


----------



## Bossy (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm sorry, whats the question? Dark room, large pupils, light room, small pupils. If you are using flash why not just have some lights on in the room? ​


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 7, 2012)

yeah i was flipping back to her picture, then a few others and it seems just her eyes are such a light blue, almost grey that her pupils just stand out bigtime. i think when i photo her next time i might try the flashlight trick or try and get the light up better to get them smaller.


----------



## Bossy (Mar 7, 2012)

Try something. Go to your studio set up without the flash, with window open, closed, and lights on, and take a picture of each at your flash settings. Come back and report what the image looks like ​


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 7, 2012)

well i was worried about the light interfering with the flash. the only real light in the room is the ceiling light which was almost directly over where my model would stand. was just worried about the diffrence in light.  guess i could possibly gell all my flashes. but i figured turning the light off would be an easier solution. which it seemed to be until Casey came along.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 7, 2012)

Bossy said:


> Try something. Go to your studio set up without the flash, with window open, closed, and lights on, and take a picture of each at your flash settings. Come back and report what the image looks like




i'll do that next time i get a chance.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 8, 2012)

> well i was worried about the light interfering with the flash. the only real light in the room is the ceiling light which was almost directly over where my model would stand. was just worried about the diffrence in light.


If you're shooting at F8, ISO 100 and 1/200, the ambient (ceiling light) probably won't register in the photo at all.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 8, 2012)

so what you guys are sayign is the one time i take the extra step to avoid any issues, its unneeded lol.  okay, i'll move on and start worrying about something new and mark this one off the list.


----------



## ghache (Mar 8, 2012)

yuuppppp, keep lights open, this will make pupils smaller.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 8, 2012)

I take it you are using speedlitghts because this would not be a problem with modeling lights


----------



## chuasam (Mar 8, 2012)

That's why a lot of models take Cocaine


----------



## Tony S (Mar 8, 2012)

> That's why a lot of models take Cocaine ​



 Cocaine causes the eyes to dilate... you want a model on heroine so you get those nice pin point pupils that will really show a lot of eye color.


----------



## chuasam (Mar 9, 2012)

Pin point pupils are unattractive. Large pupils arouse interest.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 9, 2012)

chuasam said:


> Pin point pupils are unattractive. Large pupils arouse interest.



LArge pupils make a model look like a newbie took her photos in a jet-black studio, after she had take a healthy dose of "some kind of pills".

Large pupils arouse interest? I have heard that many times. To me they look amateurish and just bad...like the subject has been drugged...


----------



## pgriz (Mar 9, 2012)

Large pupils are considered to be a sign of interest and attractiveness (see for example: Look Into My Eyes, Evolution and Human Behaviour abstract . Women in the middle ages used to administer a drug called belladonna (Atropa belladonna - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) to dilate the pupils and thereby appear more attractive. On-line dating sites suggest you get photos with large pupils (or photoshop them larger) to get more interest. 

Cartoonists use this effect by drawing characters with large googly eyes to make them attractive.

By way of a scientific study, look into the eyes of someone whos really into you and see the size of the pupils. Then piss them off and see the size. Might have to duck though.


----------



## ghache (Mar 9, 2012)

pgriz said:


> Large pupils are considered to be a sign of interest and attractiveness (see for example: Look Into My Eyes, Evolution and Human Behaviour abstract . Women in the middle ages used to administer a drug called belladonna (Atropa belladonna - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) to dilate the pupils and thereby appear more attractive. On-line dating sites suggest you get photos with large pupils (or photoshop them larger) to get more interest.
> 
> Cartoonists use this effect by drawing characters with large googly eyes to make them attractive.
> 
> ...



I have large pupils when i take acid.


----------



## Heitz (Mar 9, 2012)

Factoid: At one point in history, the drug Belladonna (also known as nightshade) was used cosmetically to dilate women's eyes, because it was/is considered attractive.  Unfortunately, belladonna is very toxic, and in addition to being able to kill you in slightly higher doses, using it as drops in the eyes was known to cause visual disturbances and even blindness in some cases.


----------



## sharpiegoddess (Mar 10, 2012)

The only solution I see to your problem is either a modeling lamp or a regular 3-way lamp. You can actually use these to adjust how large or small the pupils are. It's also far easier than screwing around with a flashlight and less annoying in your models face.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 10, 2012)

im using an ab400 as my main. i usually don't use the modeling light portion of it other then at the beginning to try and find a halfway decent light setting. i usually have it off during my shoot.


here is casey.




Casey0003 by JayC photography, on Flickr




Casey0005  by JayC photography, on Flickr


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 10, 2012)

Shoot with Kino Flo's


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 10, 2012)

what are Kino Flo's


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 10, 2012)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Bossy (Mar 10, 2012)

Her eyes look scary in those...​


----------



## chuasam (Mar 10, 2012)

Bossy said:


> Her eyes look scary in those...


Her mouth is smiling but her eyes aren't.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 11, 2012)

yeah i had to really work at getting her to give me any real sort of look or expression. she kept saying anytime she really smiled it made the side of her face droop and she'd look like a stroke victim. so she was a bit tougher for me to work with.



and kini flo's are out of my price range right now. i'll stick with my alien bees for the time being.


----------

